# Raft Trailer



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

A used snowmobile trailer can work pretty well, just be careful about the sharp edges that can puncture your boat (a buddy of mine did just that on the boatramp at Westwater last fall). If you need modifications, Marshall Welding in Salida can put rollers or other extras on the trailer for you. Send me an email of PM if you want more info.

SYOTR,

--Andy


----------



## jester (Oct 14, 2003)

I bought a trailer from X-treme Performance up in Erie a couple years ago and love it. It's a 8x12 Triton snowmobile trailer but works great for rafts as well. I have 14' and 16' boats. I got a new one but they had some used as well. Good luck!


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Mut-

Keep an eye on the Grand Junction Thrifty Nickel, which you can access online. There seems to be quite a few out there, and I was able to pick up a lightweight flatbed for $350 last year.

Would this be the same Mut (Chris) from Durango? Went to Mexico about 8 years ago? This is Josh - thought you were back East...


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

Josh,
Yes it is the same Mut. We did go back east but only long enough to get a law degree. I now am in Glenwood playing and practicing law.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

I've got one you can have in Durango
It was built by a High School shop kid
the wleels are too far forward so it wobbles at high speeds (40-50mph)
It would be fairly easy for a welder to fix
it is free to you or anyone else if you dont want it
contact me at [email protected] and I'll send you a pic


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

LSB-

Yeah, that's a good idea- not like one of the wheels could, I don't know, wobble off at high speeds...let's just say on the way out of Durango over the Florida River... and fly off the trailer (rim and all) into another car's windshield. 
:shock: 
Nah, just couldn't happen.


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions. I was able to locate a used flatbed in Rifle.
Mut


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Yeah Flaco
I think that trailer is still sitting up at your house with no wheels on it


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Nope- that was a different trailer I had where the wheels fell off. That was from hauling water; and I broke the axel. Totally different scenario. 

I think the Forest Service inherited that trailer- one day it was just gone. 8) 

My current trailer has lasted 8 months now without spontaneously exploding, driving itself off a cliff, or releasing a plague of locusts. Quite remarkable.


----------



## FishVailStevo (Jun 14, 2014)

*REVIVING OLD THREADS IS WHAT I DO NOW*

Getting my new raft saturday..... Depsertely tryingt o find a trailer.

What dimensions are standard for a 13ft raft? 

Can i jsut hop on craiglist and look for trailers that look like theyll hold a raft? Or does it get a little more in depth than that??


I only want to spend a cople hundred bucks- so lets get that out of the way. Not opposed to a fixer upper- but I also need it to work from denver to Vail AS IS.


Thanks guys


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow ... way to use the search function. This thread is from over 9 years ago. Good luck finding a trailer for $200. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

What raft did you decide on? You haven't posted in the other thread you started.....brand & size? Some folks go with a Harbor Freight trailer to start. Not great but it will get your boat to the river. Or do a local search and see if someone is looking to get rid of a utility/snow mobile/ATV trailer for cheap. 

You're good with your search foo.....look for the trailer porn thread, or Harbor Freight trailer posts.


----------



## nlove (Mar 6, 2007)

*Trailer*

FishVailStevo- I have one for you- check your PM's


----------



## FishVailStevo (Jun 14, 2014)

cataraftgirl said:


> What raft did you decide on? You haven't posted in the other thread you started.....brand & size? Some folks go with a Harbor Freight trailer to start. Not great but it will get your boat to the river. Or do a local search and see if someone is looking to get rid of a utility/snow mobile/ATV trailer for cheap.
> 
> You're good with your search foo.....look for the trailer porn thread, or Harbor Freight trailer posts.


Heading to Denver tomorrow to pick up new 13ft RMR with san juan frame by DRE. STOKED and NERVOUS. oh believe me- ive looked through trailer porn. eventually Id love to have a trailer that costs just as much as the boat(i guess only once I go nicer than RMR, this comment will be valid)

NLove- thanks for the PM- sent you another text. Ill be awaiting a call.


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

you can get a nice new utility trailer for about 1500, then you can add boards on top of it so you can store gear under the boat. id go with an 8 or 10 footer.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

FishVailStevo said:


> Heading to Denver tomorrow to pick up new 13ft RMR with san juan frame by DRE. STOKED and NERVOUS. oh believe me- ive looked through trailer porn. eventually Id love to have a trailer that costs just as much as the boat(i guess only once I go nicer than RMR, this comment will be valid)
> 
> NLove- thanks for the PM- sent you another text. Ill be awaiting a call.


Have fun with your new raft. I use an Echo two place ATV trailer that cost me about $1200 new a few years ago. I added removable sides, so it can be either a gear hauler or a "rigged & ready" trailer. You might not find a trailer for $200, but I bet $1000 would be doable.

Since you are on a budget, watch the late season sales and then the spring gear swaps to pick up outfitting for your raft. Don't skimp on safety gear, but if you look around you can probably score some stuff at a discount.


----------



## fourtyfloater (Aug 26, 2011)

Keep your eye on the local paper, thrifty nickel, etc plus CL. I went to several snow mobile shops as often they had used ones for sale but marked up much more. An 8 ft snowmachine trailer that I modified to add another 15 inches up front works great for my 13 ft raft. Low to ground so easier to load raft. Got mine for $300 a few yrs ago but needed a new floor/lights and then covered it in carpet that was a remnant so probably in close to $475-500.


----------



## fourtyfloater (Aug 26, 2011)

One in denver for $350. Flat Bed Trailer


----------



## OldandBitter (Jun 11, 2011)

AAA has some pretty reasonable trailers.


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## DrBigDog (Apr 15, 2009)

*Raft trailer*

I second the suggestion for the nickel shopper in grand junction. Also, try rifle truck and trailer for a used one. Good folks who know their stuff. Re the rollers for the trailer. They make a huge difference loading an unloading. Check what you see at launch sites as lots of self mades that are very functional and inexpensive to make.


----------



## thinksnow (Aug 21, 2013)

Andy H. said:


> A used snowmobile trailer can work pretty well, just be careful about the sharp edges that can puncture your boat (a buddy of mine did just that on the boatramp at Westwater last fall). If you need modifications, Marshall Welding in Salida can put rollers or other extras on the trailer for you. Send me an email of PM if you want more info.
> 
> SYOTR,
> 
> --Andy


Andy, Marshall Welding is no longer. ARK WELDING took his place. Will @ ARK welding does custom trailer modifications. He is also a avid fisherman and boater here on the Arkansas River.


----------



## brasscap (Jul 12, 2009)

thinksnow said:


> Andy, Marshall Welding is no longer. ARK WELDING took his place. Will @ ARK welding does custom trailer modifications. He is also a avid fisherman and boater here on the Arkansas River.


Andy's post was nearly 10 years ago..............


----------



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

Mut said:


> I need a raft trailer for my 14ft aire. I am looking for something used and affordable. It does not need to be fancy. Does anyone know where to get a trailer cheap?
> 
> Thanks
> Mut


Try this one: Dual Axel Trailer for White Water Raft


I built one similar. Small wheels = low deck for float-off and float-on. That's really important for unassisted launches and take-out. Dual axles for higher load and better load distribution. Brakes on the trailer help when towing with a lightweight vehicle.


----------



## thinksnow (Aug 21, 2013)

brasscap said:


> Andy's post was nearly 10 years ago..............


OK...thanks didn't look at that. OOPS


----------



## Fuzzie (Jan 23, 2009)

FishVailStevo, just sent you a pm. I got a trailer you may like...


----------

